# Replacement Craftsman Parts... Unavailable?



## Thadius856 (Nov 21, 2011)

Looking for a replacement handle for my Craftsman 10" miter saw. Found the part in stock on Sears Parts Direct for $3.99. YAY! And then I saw $8 S/H. I'm was to find a coupon for 10% off ($0.40 off, woohoo :thumbdown and no free shipping coupons.

So I held off on buying it last night, figuring I'd think it over. Today Sears Parts Direct lists it as "No longer available". 

Are there generic knockoffs? Is this a standard-ish part available at hardware stores? I want something other than vice grips.

Any help is appreciated. Can include photo if needed. Parts diagram link below.

Saw model 137.245130
Manual page 25, key no. 14A
Replacement part number 16501801A1


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Had to chuckle a little when I read this. I have the same, or very similar, miter saw and 3 or 4 years ago I broke my handle too. I had the saw sitting on the garage floor while I was doing something and I stepped right on the handle and snapped it off! :furious: I bought the replacement part from Sears Parts Direct but like I said that was 3 or 4 years ago.
If you can't get the part through Sears, check these guys out: http://www.reidsupply.com/ They have just about every knob and handle you could think of. From the Home page click Knobs, Handles & Hand Wheels. Then go to "Machine Handles" and start looking. They have a pretty good search filter to help narrow your search down. You'll want to know the total length and screw thread size from your old handle. May not be stock perfect but it'll get the job done.
Good Luck!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*couldn't find 14a*

The handle I see is 18a. no matter. Just determine if the thread is Metric or SAE, probably Metric and make one using either the original thread part or a longer Metric bolt through a section of pipe or dowel covered with a rubber hose. Sounds a bit *******, but it'll do Ya. I always unscrew mine during transport just in case....  bill


----------

